# Second Life



## Amie (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone play Second Life? I'm new to it and more than little confused... I was looking for ways to make money and was  chatting with some folks there, and they said they bought a store for their business, etc. I asked them how they got so much money so fast. They said: "Well, I paid with a credit card." I figured they were talking about a fake SL credit card, but they said it was a real credit card? 

I thought SL was a game. Fake money. Fake credit cards. Fake jobs. Fake businesses. 

Could someone please explain?...


----------



## waiton (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi. Since no one's answered yet, I'll say what I do know about 2ndLife. You have to use real world money to buy secondlife money (linden dollars or something like that). You spend this secondlife money like you do in the real world. So yes, you will have to spend real money in order to make money in the secondlife realm.

I don't know the currency conversion rate nor how you can convert your secondlife money back into real money but I know of people who have made money from secondlife. So in a sense it's not strictly an online game.

Cheers


----------



## Qion (Nov 13, 2007)

Right. I played it for a while, and decided that it bridged a few too many gaps between "game" and "reality". It's really great to meet and talk to people in the digital realm, but I absolutely would not spend my real USD on something inside of a game.


----------



## fryke (Nov 13, 2007)

Didn't you have another thread already about this, Amie? On topic: I've tried it once and found it overrated from what I had read about it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.getafirstlife.com/


----------



## Amie (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm ... did I have another thread similar to this one? I'm not sure. I don't think so...  But, maybe. My apologies if this is a duplicate.

What's been said here about SL is not entirely true. I've learned, in my six days of playing, that one can make money (i.e., Linden dollars) in various ways. These include, but are not limited to, dancing in clubs, selling drugs, and something called "camping." LOL (Seriously.) And I already checked, and no, one can't get arrested for doing these things in SL. 

You CAN spend real life money, though. But I wouldn't. 

OK, I'm off to read that link that the Lieutenant posted. The title made me laugh!


----------



## Amie (Nov 14, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> http://www.getafirstlife.com/



HA HA HA HA! Good one!  

Nothing on that site is clickable. I guess this is the sole reason that Second Life exists. LOL


----------



## floverow (Dec 5, 2007)

hehe, it's a fake site


----------



## Amie (Jan 19, 2008)

floverow said:


> hehe, it's a fake site



Yeah, I know. Cute!


----------



## Spiritusindomit (Jan 21, 2008)

In order for you to make any money in second life, you have to have a resaleable skill. Generally these fall under the categories of:

1) Image editing
2) 3d modelling/mapping/skinning
3) Simple scripting such as PHP or Javascript (LSL is the drug of choice)
4) Understanding of financial markets and the ability to capitalize on loopholes in regulations for investment purposes (land, currency exchange, running a pyramid scheme, etc)

Or you could simply make a female avatar and whore yourself out, that's what most do. 

I'd personally recommend just buying a few L$ until you become accustomed to how the game works. Rule of thumb, if you don't like it in 4 weeks, stop playing.


----------



## Amie (Feb 4, 2008)

Spiritusindomit said:


> In order for you to make any money in second life, you have to have a resaleable skill. Generally these fall under the categories of:
> 
> 1) Image editing
> 2) 3d modelling/mapping/skinning
> ...



Not at all. I've been making tons of money by winning at games like Bingo, Pereesi, etc. It's fun AND you make money. 

AND ... once you've been in SL for 30 days, you can actually get a job (waiter, dancer, game host, clerk, whatever you want!).

I've learned a lot since my OP.


----------



## Qion (Feb 5, 2008)

Amie said:


> Not at all. I've been making tons of money by winning at games like Bingo, Pereesi, etc. It's fun AND you make money.
> 
> AND ... once you've been in SL for 30 days, you can actually get a job (waiter, dancer, game host, clerk, whatever you want!).
> 
> I've learned a lot since my OP.



...real money?


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 5, 2008)

Spiritusindomit said:


> Or you could simply make a female avatar and whore yourself out, that's what most do.




wtf??


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 5, 2008)

Qion said:


> ...real money?



::ha::


----------



## Amie (Feb 6, 2008)

Qion said:


> ...real money?



LOL 

Real money? No, of course not. This is Second Life we're talking about. It's a game. You know, like on a computer? It's not real. No need for real money.


----------



## Qion (Feb 6, 2008)

Amie said:


> LOL
> 
> Real money? No, of course not. This is Second Life we're talking about. It's a game. You know, like on a computer? It's not real. No need for real money.



My inquisitiveness wasn't inappropriate... I've heard stories of WoW "money" being sold for real money on eBay, or the likes.


----------



## Amie (Feb 7, 2008)

Qion said:


> My inquisitiveness wasn't inappropriate... I've heard stories of WoW "money" being sold for real money on eBay, or the likes.



I didn't say it was inappropriate.


----------

